# "Who brings a flashlight to class anyways?"



## TooDamFast (Feb 17, 2007)

I am taking a class at the local college and it is in a large auditorium that holds about 90 students. On Friday, we watched a short video, after which the professor walked over to a large control panel that contains about 20 buttons. Not only does this panel control the video projector, it also controls all the different lights for the room and stage. While bumbling around he managed to kill ALL the lights and the room went pitch black. After about 20 seconds, I hear him begin to grumble and I reached in to my pocket and pulled out my P1D CE. From 10 rows back (40 feet away) I fire up my Cree and lit up the entire wall allowing him to find the right switch and turn the lights back on. Seconds later I hear a girl sitting behind me say “who brings a flashlight to class anyways?” I just smiled and thought, “any flashoholic would.”


----------



## 65535 (Feb 17, 2007)

I do


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 17, 2007)

I like how the girl questioned it even though, in this instance, it was clearly useful and necessary. Did she end the sentance with, "like, oh my gawd" while obnoxiously chewing gum?


----------



## fixman88 (Feb 17, 2007)

I take my A2 everywhere I go; including to school. It's come in handy a couple of times in my electronics and computer classes!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2007)

Next time just tell her it also vibrates. That will shut her up and let her understand on her level.


----------



## liquidsix (Feb 17, 2007)

The P1D is a keychain light. That's like saying "Who brings their keys with them places anyway?"


----------



## Cuso (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah the all say the same thing until they drop their cellular or keys at the local movie theater...then youre the hero.


----------



## skalomax (Feb 17, 2007)

Haha...

Yeah, I always get a kick of people who lose something in the dark and you see them using their cellphone Flash.

:laughing:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 17, 2007)

Better to be prepared......
I don't have a lisence, and for that reason I bring my backpack filled with (gear & flashlights) everywhere I go. My friends ALWAYS talk sh*t. But 9 times outta 10 I have exactly what is needed when things arise. Funny how most people don't see the importance in having something so simple as a small light for when circumstances happen. Oh well.....I get to laugh at them when things go down and they're askin' "hey do you have ***?"


----------



## ILL-Luminated (Feb 17, 2007)

SHE




wasn't to bright to say such a thing. 

Yeah I had to go there





Don't sweat immature impulse coments like that, they're not worth your time.
A simple display of petty jealousy, because you had a quick solution for getting your teacher out of an awkward situation. Kudos to you! 

:hahaha: Sounds like her parents are still taking care of her.:toilet:


----------



## sniper (Feb 17, 2007)

TooDamFast said:


> “who brings a flashlight to class anyways?” I just smiled and thought, “any flashoholic would.”




He who wishes to be known as the brightest guy in class!


----------



## elgarak (Feb 17, 2007)

Pretty odd comment from her.

My experience are comments like this as long as the lights stay on.

Once the lights are off, most people understand .


----------



## TooDamFast (Feb 17, 2007)

I had been waiting 2 months to whip out my new light in a time of need and finally that time arrived.  It just reaffirms that EDCing a flashlight can be very helpful. 



I love my p1d ce


----------



## Knifemaster (Feb 17, 2007)

TooDamFast said:


> I had been waiting 2 months to whip out my new light in a time of need and finally that time arrived.  It just reaffirms that EDCing a flashlight can be very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my p1d ce



I'm so jealous of you I'm itching all over.:candle:


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 17, 2007)

That why we "EDC". Neat story, thanks for sharing. Wonder how long it would have taken him to get the lights back on without your light.


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2007)

3 in my pant pockets [A2, G2, X5]
4 in the backpack [3D magled, packlite original, X1, stylus]
1 hanging on the backpack [lighthound Photon II]
1 in my breast pocket [stylus]
1 [paklite basic] in a sewn pocket in my right sock

any questions?



LuxLuthor said:


> Next time just tell her it also vibrates. That will shut her up and let her understand on her level.


:huh2:...



skalomax said:


> Haha...
> 
> Yeah, I always get a kick of people who lose something in the dark and you see them using their cellphone Flash.
> 
> :laughing:



even more surprising in the darkness of lecture halls while the profs showing slides people take out zippos and light up to find stuff in their backpacks


----------



## ginaz (Feb 17, 2007)

it's things like this that made me really appreciate my HDS and it's levels. just enough light as needed be it little or lot.


----------



## Pumaman (Feb 17, 2007)

I always edc. my boss was cleaning the inside of a huge piece of equipment using only the help of a crappy plastic 2D incan. I whipped out my seoul modded FFIII and pointed it into the machine. my boss looked into the machine and promtly threw the D cell to the ground. as he continued working i pointed the FFIII into the corners. he said "Isn't it about time you set me up with a light?" 

keep it up toodamfast!


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2007)

ginaz said:


> it's things like this that made me really appreciate my HDS and it's levels. just enough light as needed be it little or lot.



its times like this where multi-level lights really hits home compared to carrying many lights [like me]



Pumaman said:


> Isn't it about time you set me up with a light?"



sounds like someones getting a promotion! :naughty::huh:


----------



## 65535 (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope I can make a Modded M3 if it works out it should give me close to 600 lumens or seemlessly down to 20 lumens, all in one package.


----------



## coontai (Feb 17, 2007)

i do it stays stashed in my backpack


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2007)

coontai said:


> i do it stays stashed in my backpack



good point, only thing people see on me is the stylus and the photon...
EDC lights without striking up unwanted conversations.

Any flashaholics in classrooms? turn the light out and you'll know


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 17, 2007)

I use to always take mine to Uni


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 17, 2007)

I have done the same


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 17, 2007)

I have the Inova X1, SF L2 and a P1 on me at all times in class


----------



## thunderlight (Feb 17, 2007)

As an adjunct college math instructor who frequently teaches evening classes , I always recommend that my evening students carry a flashlight. I have found a flashlight handy in just such occasions when I need to look at VCR/DVD/PC controls and keyboards in the dark. I believe that it also enhances the safety for the individual students.

I use a flashlight when I talk about parabolas in the context of conic sections. On a mag, you have a clear demonstration of the effect of a radiation source at the focus of the parabola. I have also illustrated this with the "baby ray" because it projects a clear image of the filament.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 17, 2007)

blond.

srry


----------



## flashlightpoor (Feb 18, 2007)

funny story, I am taking an EMT class and we constantly run simulations. you are sent out of the room while they setup patients, etc. then you come into the room and you have multiple patients, motor vehicle accident, whatever and you have to treat them. 

last week there was a twist. we enter the room and the paramedic running sim says, " man down behind a dumptser in an alley, its 12am. he hands us a maglite with half dead batteries, shuts the lights in the room off and says, GO!. it is totally pitch black. there are four of use trying to perform cpr, put him him on a back board, set and IV, an ET tube etc. I normally carry my A2 or U2 with me, but today I had my little inova X1 in my pocket-- and boy did it make a difference. it was still a hard sim, but have two lights, especially one you can put in your mouth (who can put a 3D mag in their mouth?) was really helpful


----------



## ICUDoc (Feb 18, 2007)

flashlightpoor
With a P1d-CE or D-mini, evrn Sim-mans pupils constrict. With an SSC run at 1000mA they curl up real small. Poimanently.
Imagine that terrible voice he has crying " My eyes! My eyes!" Then "I feel better now"!

[A little off-topic gag for all the Sim-Man and Resusci-Annie lovers out there....]


----------



## DonShock (Feb 18, 2007)

Last month I was attend a 3-day training class given at our water plant. In the morning, I got in a discusssion with an operator from a different plant who also worked the nightshift about flashlights. When some of the other guys from my plant saw me demonstrating a couple of the lights I had on me, they started laughing because they think my hobby is silly. I just blew them off. A few hours later, we are in the middle of a lecture when all the lights go out. Since the classes were held in our windowless shop, it was pitch black. After pausing a few seconds to make sure it wasn't one of our frequent "momentary" power losses, I whipped out the MiniMagLED and started to check the circuit breakers. I couldn't help commenting as I was walking over "And you all were laughing at me this morning." To which someone repliied, "not any more."

It's funny how it's all a joke when you think ahead and prepare yourself, but then you're the first one they go to when they aren't prepared. And it doesn't matter how many times you come to the rescue, you're still the strange one for carrying all that stuff all the time.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Feb 18, 2007)

I would have used the opportunity to sneak out of class  . "Who brings a flashlight to class anyways?" I never leave my house without 2-3. Even when I'm home I usually have one on me despite there being one in every room. Good story!


----------



## Bjorn Keizers (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually do bring one to class - and like the topic starter, it's proved to be quite useful. 

I study journalism at a big university. They were doing some major construction on campus over the last year, often resulting in blackouts at the most irritating times. These are big buildings -- lots of indoor areas with zero natural light.. so when the lights go out.. it's *pitch black* in most of the buildings. 

That crappy old AA Mag got me out of the building in an orderly fashion. It's been in my bag ever since (Soon to be replaced by a LED light -- it really is crap)


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2007)

Bjorn Keizers said:


> It's been in my bag ever since (Soon to be replaced by a LED light -- it really is crap)



minimags are not crap, they are simply a light half completed...now with a sandwich and optics they are far from crap


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

I usually have a light on me all the time. If not directly on me its in my backpack.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 18, 2007)

+1

I always have one in class and even write papers on flashlights!

Andrew "Mr. Nano" even had a paper on written in his honor named: "Project Managment and Customer Impact"



65535 said:


> I do


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2007)

Manzerick said:


> ...and even write papers on flashlights!



I find it quite surprising that after writing under an LED array light or a luxeon for awhile I find florescent lamps annoying to write under...I dont know if this is just me or...


----------



## prof (Feb 19, 2007)

I teach at a university. I've had experienced multiple power failures, which are worst when you're in a room with steps and no windows. I have an arc in pocket at all times, and an X5T in bookbag just in case. I find the wide spill lights up a hallway or classroom nicely.

My students don't know this until it's necessary--but then I can keep them safe long enough to get out.


----------



## RCatR (Feb 19, 2007)

I usually keep my E2D in my backpack.
While doing a laser lab in my physics class we needed a flashlight....one of the girls in my group beat me on the draw with her own E2D

Sometimes the people you think are least likely to be carrying a surefire just happen to have one


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 19, 2007)

I also had a passaround on my PD.. After talkign about Don't operations in a niche market people were interested...


----------



## prof (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, the most relevant follow-up question: did you use this as an opportunity to ask her out?


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 19, 2007)

Something along those lines happened to me this week at work. A co-worker was moving her computer around and reconnecting the cables and asked "Do you have any cable ties"? I pulled out my wallet and pulled out two of them that were in the coin holder. She then asked "WHY do you carry around cable ties in your wallet"? My answer was quick "Because people like you ask people like me for cable ties all the time". 

She then needed duct tape (wrapped around plastic card in wallet) a knife to cut the duct tape (Boker WharCom in wallet) and a flashlight to see behind the desk (FF3 on keychain) and a screw driver to tighten a few screws (Leatherman Micra on keychain) and other various things. 

Later that day I was in a meeting and she saw me take apart my keychain "spy capsule" and remove the motrin inside. She started laughing again but I just grinned.


----------



## VWTim (Feb 19, 2007)

RCatR said:


> I usually keep my E2D in my backpack.
> While doing a laser lab in my physics class we needed a flashlight....one of the girls in my group beat me on the draw with her own E2D
> 
> Sometimes the people you think are least likely to be carrying a surefire just happen to have one



I likely would have proposed on the spot. Even if in a half jokingly tone. I always have a light on me here at school. Actually if you count my photon clones I have 3-5 on me at any time. I've found that my friends who know I have lights use them more often in lab.


----------



## pathalogical (Feb 19, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Next time just tell her it also vibrates. That will shut her up and let her understand on her level.


Haha...that's funny. she probably has 90 pairs of shoes in her dorm !


----------



## jch79 (Feb 19, 2007)

VWTim said:


> I've found that my friends who know I have lights use them more often...


Great point Tim - everyone who knows that I carry a flashlight (ok... flashlightS) at one point or another asks me to use it... from my company's IT guy to look under a desk, to my girlfriend to look under her dresser for a cat toy.

It's been said here many times before, but I'll say it again: people don't know how usefull a flashlight is until they start carrying one with them.

 john


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Feb 19, 2007)

Cuso said:


> Yeah the all say the same thing until they drop their cellular or keys at the local movie theater...then youre the hero.



Hey, I was the movie theater hero yesterday 

We were leaving and I was waiting for my wife to get out of the ladies room. I see a man walking towards me with one of the ushers. He was complaining that they had no flashlight, telling the usher that they really should have flashlights. I follow them into the room and he is obviously looking for something. I whip out my 6P and shine it in the area and find a pair of sunglasses under a seat. I ask if he is looking for those glasses and he says yes and thanks me.

Flashlights FTW!


----------



## chmsam (Feb 19, 2007)

I've actually gotten to the point where, when and if the lights go out, I'm tempted to adopt the "let 'em sink or swim" approach. I mean, I have bailed out so many people for so very long that I want to get that t-shirt that says, "It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt... then it's freakin' hilarious!" Nobody gets it that being at least a wee bit prepared is important.

Is there a professor in the behavioral sciences who is on this forum who could be willing to shake up (wake up?) a class by asking them how safe they feel in their day to day life and then simply turn out the lights in the room (well, perhaps in a somewhat deliberate and dramatic fashion) and then for a few minutes (maybe for only three or four) do... 

absolutely nothing? 

Their reactions would no doubt be interesting.


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 19, 2007)

i always have light usually to (photon to the max and p1d -ce) i rarely use them around people i dont care if people need them its pisses me off that they want it and then when they are done they are like "thats weird, why do you carry a light?"


----------



## prof (Feb 19, 2007)

chmsam said:


> Is there a professor in the behavioral sciences who is on this forum who could be willing to shake up (wake up?) a class by asking them how safe they feel in their day to day life and then simply turn out the lights in the room (well, perhaps in a somewhat deliberate and dramatic fashion) and then for a few minutes (maybe for only three or four) do... absolutely nothing?



Interesting idea. I'm in computer information systems, however. Most of my students (well, the majors anyway) don't find it odd to carry flashlights or other tools. However, I'd never shut all the lights off in the room--too much chance of injury.


----------



## kelmo (Feb 19, 2007)

RCatR said:


> ...one of the girls in my group beat me on the draw with her own E2D...



I'm in love!

I always bring a flashlight to class. I also conduct alot of health and safety training. When I do I always have a flashlight strapped to my hip. A subtle message to my students to always be prepared. 

kelmo


----------



## Strauss (Feb 19, 2007)

Us flashoholic's get those kind of comments all the time. But guess who they come see first when the power goes out


----------



## Alin10123 (Feb 19, 2007)

sniper said:


> He who wishes to be known as the brightest guy in class!



LOL! That made me chuckle for some reason.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah comments of those who are jealous of our _obvious_ superiority are always amusing!

But anyway seriously... this is one of the true signs of a flashaholic. We provide light anytime there is a need for it. 
Count me in as one who always had a light in class (or anywhere for that matter) starting from around High School thru the present day.


----------



## mudhole (Feb 20, 2007)

my flashlight crack habit is now accepted during classes now when the lights are low,I get people bugging me for my A2's or KROMA so they can use the low reds,or whatever color so that they can finish assignments for the next class.It's really funny when you hand em one of the hundred lumen plus lights and they turn it on and freak:lolsign:


----------



## mdocod (Feb 20, 2007)

The folks I work with like to have a laugh on account of the flashlight hobby, but never enough of a laugh to suggest insult. I do take my EDCing to a somewhat laughable level(That even I know is probably overkill). Often having 3-5 lights on me, 2 of which are 200+ torch lumens. lately I've even started keeping a headlamp close. (in the car)... Which has already come in handy on 2 occasions for fixing things at work. People might think you look goofy with the headlamp on, but they don't laugh when you're the one fixing the *important whatever* *saving the day* while they stand on the sidelines and look unprepared.

great stuff.. especially the girl who asks who brings a flashlight to class, while all the lights are out. 

definitely too many shoes.


----------



## woodasptim (Feb 20, 2007)

RCatR said:


> one of the girls in my group beat me on the draw with her own E2D


My wife EDCs a lod-ce to class and everywhere else she goes. As well as pepper spray on campus and just qualified for her concealed carry permit for off campus.


----------



## Flash-addict (Feb 20, 2007)

funny thing happened last week. i work at a warehouse with only about 4 huge windows and a lot of skylights and a storm was passing through. and then what only I was prepared for happened, a power outage. i quickly took my l2dce out and started loooking for other co-workers. it was kind of funny, everyone else could barely get around with those led shake lights. their so dim compared to the fenix. 

i'm still learning all these flashlight terms. i pretty much gottem all down except for EDC. what does that mean??


----------



## Patriot (Feb 20, 2007)

Great thread TODAMFAST. I really enjoyed the story. Some girls may huff at you at first, but down deep they really think it's pretty cool. When they get to know you, then they want to carry a flashlight too and will be asking for your advise.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 20, 2007)

Flash-addict said:


> i'm still learning all these flashlight terms. i pretty much gottem all down except for EDC. what does that mean??


Every Day Carry


----------



## cdosrun (Feb 20, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Great thread TODAMFAST. I really enjoyed the story. Some girls may huff at you at first, but down deep they really think it's pretty cool. When they get to know you, then they want to carry a flashlight too and will be asking for your advise.



Really? When I have had girlfriends, none of them liked the amount of stuff I had in my pockets, and I didn't half of what I have now, or what some of ther others here do. The torches don't seem to have done it for them either, perhaps I am meeting the wrong sort of women 

It is nice to have a torch when it is required for something like that. I get fed up when people expect it though :thumbsdow


----------



## Illum (Feb 20, 2007)

DonShock said:


> And it doesn't matter how many times you come to the rescue, you're still the strange one for carrying all that stuff all the time.



I getthe same thing when Im trying to find my cell phone from my pocket and starts laying lights out on the table, then pocket knifes, then keys, then multimeters before I find my phone and my gaze meets stares


----------



## Fluffster (Feb 20, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I getthe same thing when Im trying to find my cell phone from my pocket and starts laying lights out on the table, then pocket knifes, then keys, then multimeters before I find my phone and my gaze meets stares


Multimeters? I clearly need bigger pockets! Maybe I'll start wearing a tactical 5.11 vest so I can haul around a soldering station too!


----------



## Illum (Feb 20, 2007)

Fluffster said:


> Multimeters? I clearly need bigger pockets! Maybe I'll start wearing a tactical 5.11 vest so I can haul around a soldering station too!



well, that day for some unknown reason I had both multimeters with me to class
pic: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1836544&postcount=63


----------



## AlgaeEater (Feb 21, 2007)

Cuso said:


> Yeah the all say the same thing until they drop their cellular or keys at the local movie theater...then youre the hero.


 
Hahaha, so true it hurts.


----------



## The-David (Feb 21, 2007)

I hade a simler experence in math class last year, person in the row behind me qushtoned me carrering a light. I just turned it around on him by asking "what you dont?". FYI last day of the quarter we lost power during the final. Ower class was in a basment classroom with no windows. LOL ya so I turned on the light and we were able to make an ourdley exit out of the room. Afterwords I asked the person where his light was, he just looked at me confused.... Oh well.


----------



## Illum (Feb 24, 2007)

KE7AYF said:


> I hade a simler experence in math class last year, person in the row behind me qushtoned me carrering a light. I just turned it around on him by asking "what you dont?". FYI last day of the quarter we lost power during the final. Ower class was in a basment classroom with no windows. LOL ya so I turned on the light and we were able to make an ourdley exit out of the room. Afterwords I asked the person where his light was, he just looked at me confused.... Oh well.



:laughing::laughing::laughing:nice

Sometimes I wonder why people dont set their priorities straight....people are shocked I would pay $200 for a flashlight [A2] and I would be shocked they paid $300 for a pair of sunglasses

stuff like this http://www.backcountry.com/store/MAU0032/c3/s9/Maui-Jim-Whaler-Sunglasses-Polarized.html


----------



## FireFighter05 (Feb 24, 2007)

I love having a flashlight when someone else needs it. its funny how people always question someone for carring one.


----------



## Alin10123 (Feb 24, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:nice
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why people dont set their priorities straight....people are shocked I would pay $200 for a flashlight [A2] and I would be shocked they paid $300 for a pair of sunglasses
> 
> stuff like this http://www.backcountry.com/store/MAU0032/c3/s9/Maui-Jim-Whaler-Sunglasses-Polarized.html



Wow $300? Dang... i'd say maybe $100-200. But $300 is kind of pushing it for me. lol


----------



## Bjorn Keizers (Feb 24, 2007)

I got a fresh 'Why are you carrying a flashlight?" yesterday 

I work at a radio station; one of the female coworkers misplaced her handbag. We have a few tables and big desks set up with lots of inconvenient dark spaces. So, I reach back and unholster The Light - the Fenix L2D-CE. 

"Wow, CSI on the scene!" chimes in coworker #1, as I thumb the clickie to Turbo mode. Followed by #2 with the ever-ready "Why do you carry a flashlight?" I dive halfway under the nearest desk... "To shed some light on our current predicament."

Of course, the handbag was located promptly 

Honestly, you'd think the purpose of a flashlight is pretty obvious... Oh well. :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Feb 24, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> Wow $300? Dang... i'd say maybe $100-200. But $300 is kind of pushing it for me. lol



when it comes to sunglasses...$100 is already pushing it for me


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 24, 2007)

> Wow $300? Dang... i'd say maybe $100-200. But $300 is kind of pushing it for me. lol


The most expensive sunglasses I have were gifted to me (my friend worked at a store selling them -- told me I could pick the one that looked the best and he'd pay), $60 marked down from $125. Even that's an extremely steep markup, but they are good polarized lenses and I like them as they don't distort color at all.


----------



## Illum (Feb 24, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> The most expensive sunglasses I have were gifted to me (my friend worked at a store selling them -- told me I could pick the one that looked the best and he'd pay), $60 marked down from $125. Even that's an extremely steep markup, but they are good polarized lenses and I like them as they don't distort color at all.



:wow: nice deal to jump on.

people rarely ask me questions about flashlights anymore...simply because they're out of sight....when I take them out to use, thats where the conversations begin..."Why did you bring a flashlight to class?"


----------



## h_nu (Feb 25, 2007)

My employer gave everyone package that contained a small LED keychain light powered by 3 or 4 button cells and it had a biner clip end. I see lots of people at work carry it. Several people put their keys on their desks and some have solitaires. The package also contained ball point pens with blue LED's inside. They are very popular playthings.

Now no one thinks I am strange for carrying my P1D CE. There are several people carrying their Mag AA in a holster and they claim they always did. Flashaholism is contagious.


----------



## GregWormald (Feb 27, 2007)

I have often been asked "Why carry a flashlight?"
Today at work the power was out for over 2 hours and I was the only one who could find the fridge in the kitchen (or use the toilets without stumbling). It was amazing how many people said "Shine that over here please." and being the nice guy I am, I did.
Greg


----------



## Lit Up (Feb 27, 2007)

GregWormald said:


> I have often been asked "Why carry a flashlight?"
> Today at work the power was out for over 2 hours and I was the only one who could find the fridge in the kitchen (or use the toilets without stumbling). It was amazing how many people said "Shine that over here please." and being the nice guy I am, I did.
> Greg



Next time the power fails just tell them you carry one because Tesla didn't tap the zero point, or if he did he obviously didn't let us know about it.:laughing:


----------



## Illum (Feb 27, 2007)

seems like we only gets compliments when there is a blackout...if not, theres only ridicule...and I've been criticized even when there is a blackout

sometimes I feel like teaching some people to....


----------



## tussery (Feb 27, 2007)

Another one as good as carrying a flashlight all the time is putting gloves in the glove box of your car. Upon opening it people will ask "Why do you have gloves in your glove box?"


----------



## Illum (Feb 27, 2007)

tussery said:


> Another one as good as carrying a flashlight all the time is putting gloves in the glove box of your car. Upon opening it people will ask "Why do you have gloves in your glove box?"



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

theres a magnificant stack of insurance papers...pics of hot girls, scratch paper, two flashlights and an extra pair of socks...no gloves I dont know why they call it a "glove box" 

I had a magnesium flare tube and two single use ice packs in there once...but they've been used since then.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 27, 2007)

I actually am taking a college physics class right now, and we were talking about optics. The professor was doing a demonstration on light pipes with the room lights off (shining a green laser through a big light pipe to demonstrate refraction), and in the meantime some fiber optics were being passed around. I turned on my modified Vinet running a Cree at 1A and connected one end of the fiber bundle to the bezel, and used the other to light up the area around my desk. The professor stopped his demo, and asked me on the spot where he could buy that LED light. I ended up selling him one of my modified Elly flashlights


----------



## keysandslots (Feb 27, 2007)

tussery said:


> Another one as good as carrying a flashlight all the time is putting gloves in the glove box of your car. Upon opening it people will ask "Why do you have gloves in your glove box?"


 
Goes back to the George Carlin thing about parking in driveways and driving on parkways.

In the winter, I park my wife's van in the garage. I've had friends come over and ask, "What's that van doing in the garage?" Up here, in the 'burbs, nobody parks their car in the garage, the garage is for stuff, not cars.

Randy


----------



## Illum (Feb 27, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> I actually am taking a college physics class right now, and we were talking about optics. The professor was doing a demonstration on light pipes with the room lights off (shining a green laser through a big light pipe to demonstrate refraction), and in the meantime some fiber optics were being passed around. I turned on my modified Vinet running a Cree at 1A and connected one end of the fiber bundle to the bezel, and used the other to light up the area around my desk. The professor stopped his demo, and asked me on the spot where he could buy that LED light. I ended up selling him one of my modified Elly flashlights



must've been a pretty thick optic cable:naughty:...ones i saw in my physics class is hair thin....I can shove about 5 in my laser pointer window before I can see the effect


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 1, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> must've been a pretty thick optic cable:naughty:...ones i saw in my physics class is hair thin....I can shove about 5 in my laser pointer window before I can see the effect


This light pipe wasn't really a fiber, it was a long 15mm diameter clear plastic or glass (not sure which) rod wound into a coil. Each internal reflection throughout the entire length was clearly visible -- a very interesting display. Today my professor used the light I sold him several times in order to see his way around, read things, or highlight things whenever he had the lights off during a demonstration.


----------



## flashlightpoor (Mar 1, 2007)

ICUDoc said:


> flashlightpoor
> With a P1d-CE or D-mini, evrn Sim-mans pupils constrict. With an SSC run at 1000mA they curl up real small. Poimanently.
> Imagine that terrible voice he has crying " My eyes! My eyes!" Then "I feel better now"!
> 
> [A little off-topic gag for all the Sim-Man and Resusci-Annie lovers out there....]



Yeah, it occured to me I don't have a single flashlight weak enough to do a pupil check. they have to be able to look at a point (like your nose) while you shine the light in their eyes. even my X1 is too bright.


----------



## 276 (Mar 1, 2007)

i ahve always carried a light on me especially when a friend of mine decide to go to kent falls out of the blue, and when we arrived at night, my friend went up the hill ahead of me and i went up alone which sucked cause all i had was my cell phone and zippo to light the way after that day i always have a light on me plus extra batteries


----------



## Grox (Mar 1, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> Today my professor used the light I sold him several times in order to see his way around, read things, or highlight things whenever he had the lights off during a demonstration.



You told your professor about CPF, didn't you  

Good work!


----------



## bray (Mar 1, 2007)

see i dont understand why someone doesnt always carry a light... i find them quite useful even during the day


----------



## bwaites (Mar 1, 2007)

I usually stop the conversation with something like, "Have you read the reports about people in the towers on 9/11?" Some estimates state that more than half of those who died might have gotten out alive if they had been able to see to get to the stairways and down the stairways effectively.

The firemen that survived talk about how people flocked to their lights hoping to be guided out.

To misquote someones sig line, "If there is a chance of rain, people carry an umbrella. There is 100% chance of dark tonite, do you have a flashlight?"

Bill


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2007)

bwaites said:


> I usually stop the conversation with something like, "Have you read the reports about people in the towers on 9/11?" Some estimates state that more than half of those who died might have gotten out alive if they had been able to see to get to the stairways and down the stairways effectively.
> 
> The firemen that survived talk about how people flocked to their lights hoping to be guided out.
> 
> Bill


 
That's a great way to shut somebody up, especially over there. But is it true? Did the lights go out and they didnt even have any emergency lights in the stairwells? Sounds really bad.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 1, 2007)

Most of the emergency lights failed as well. 

It's one of those things that everyone wants to point fingers about--Who was responsible to make sure they worked, the owner, the Port District, maintenance, emergency services?...etc.

Bill


----------



## Aepoc (Mar 1, 2007)

Not only do i bring lights to class, but I usually bring my ROP high to exams. My exams are at night and I usually torch everyone on my way to and from. I get the same reaction "who brings a flashlight to class".

About a week ago someone was pissing me off in class so I turned the emergency strobe on my HDS EDC Ultimate 60 and pointed it his way... He shut up.


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 1, 2007)

well, if i am stuck in the toilet during a black out, at least i can see...


----------



## VWTim (Mar 2, 2007)

I actually got to use my L4 in class the other day. We're giving a presentation on our Thermo/Fluids lab, Powerpoint. And the build in computer in the classroom is burried under a desk, behind a door with downward facing USB ports. So one guy struggles for a sec, so I light up the area with my L4 on low (McE2s) He thanks me and we finish the presentation. Although this is in the college of Engineering, so Gerbers on belts aren't that far our of hte ordinary. And there's only 4-5? girls graduating with me with me this year.


----------



## Illum (Mar 2, 2007)

buried under a desk...with down facing usb ports..

its a dell isnt it


----------



## highorder (Mar 2, 2007)

I have worked a few places with co workers that like to flip the lights off in the restroom when they know you're taking a dump. they must be disappointed when I click on my L123T


----------



## pathalogical (Mar 3, 2007)

bwaites,
Very well said ! I'm sure that leaves people standing there with their jaw dangling.


----------



## martonic (Mar 3, 2007)

Hand it to her and in a smooth voice reply "check it out, baby..." glance at her eyes and smile...


----------



## bobbyt (Mar 3, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> paid $300 for a pair of sunglasses



lol I actually own some maui jims. Not quite $300 tho lol. I own a pair of these because I work outside and was starting to get UV damage in corners of my eyes. No doubt some price inflation going on (with all glasses) but maui does have great polarized lenses and one of the few wrap-around RX-styles I could choose from. People pay more for ipods, headphones, cell phones. All depends on your priorities. I saw my eyesight problems as a priority over my ipod problems.


----------



## souptree (Mar 3, 2007)

Lobo said:


> That's a great way to shut somebody up, especially over there. But is it true? Did the lights go out and they didnt even have any emergency lights in the stairwells? Sounds really bad.


It IS true, and you can actually see video of the impact flashlights had on evacuating people in the documentary made by those two French filmmakers who happened to be with the NYFD first responders, and happened to catch the only known footage of the first plane hitting.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0312318/

It's really quite a compelling documentary if you haven't seen it, and the footage of the interior of the WTC is incredible. Not only did they happen to capture the only known footage of the first plane crashing, but they also recorded the only footage of the rescue operation that took place inside the Towers that day. I highly recommend everyone see it.

Interestingly, at one point the light from the camera in the lobby of the building is the primary light the firefighters are using! The smoke was so dense that the lights they had were just completely useless. Surprisingly, many of the emergency responders appeared to have Maglites, if they had any lights at all (!).

As bwaites stated, most of the emergency lighting failed in the two main tower buildings. Seems like a lot of things failed that day.

Sorry, I know this is way off topic. But then again, maybe not. Perhaps someone was in a job training class or an internship on the 90th floor and their E2D saved a life. We'll never know all the stories from that day.


----------



## Illum (Mar 3, 2007)

flashlightpoor said:


> Yeah, it occured to me I don't have a single flashlight weak enough to do a pupil check. they have to be able to look at a point (like your nose) while you shine the light in their eyes. even my X1 is too bright.



I think thats all a stock solitaires good for...retinal examination without "_*OW MY EYES!*_"



bwaites said:


> To misquote someones sig line, "If there is a chance of rain, people carry an umbrella. There is 100% chance of dark tonite, do you have a flashlight?"
> Bill



your quoting Flakey's sig
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12214
"you carry an umbrella if there is a 50% chance of rain, right? Well, there's a 100% chance of darkness tonight." -saunterer


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 3, 2007)

+1

This is one reason I ALWAYS use to bring a small keychain light with me to the bathroom.

This one kid (who i'm going to the lil *******s wedding next month lol) did it everyday to everyone!!! I had my light so I knew I was safe...

this was in 2001 and I had a "give-away" Nextel cheapie... Now I have my A19 and all is well i n the -ish room LOL




highorder said:


> I have worked a few places with co workers that like to flip the lights off in the restroom when they know you're taking a dump. they must be disappointed when I click on my L123T


----------



## Russianesq (Mar 3, 2007)

If she is cute, dont answer back.

If she is ugly, shine the light in her eyes.


----------



## cubsfan555 (May 23, 2009)

I know this thread is kind of old, but there was this one time when I was telling my friend about "this website called CPF". He asked me what it was, so I told him it was a forum for flashaholics. His response: "A what???"


----------



## Muskett (May 23, 2009)

I sometimes get asked, "It's daylight, what do you need a flashlight for??"


----------



## Th232 (May 24, 2009)

Who brings a flashlight to class? Simple. The guy who can keep writing in the test that had a blackout (and a fire drill, but that was a separate annoyance).

As for the people who say "I'll just use my phone", fat chance of using it then!:nana:


----------



## jzmtl (May 24, 2009)

Lol you guys will learn discretion, I don't bring out my EDC light unless it's really necessary and even then it's key chain light first. No negative comments so far.


----------



## TKC (May 24, 2009)

*I ALWAYS have a flashlight on me!!



It is better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.

I can not tell you how many times having a flashlight on me has been a wonderful thing!! Like being in the Mall when the lights go out. OR when I was inthe Supermarket and the power went off.*


----------



## socom1970 (May 24, 2009)

Well, I ALWAYS have at least two lights on me. It's like someone's sigline I've seen here somewhere: 

"Why do I carry a flashlight? 

You would carry an umbrella if there was a fourty percent chance of rain today, right? 

Well, there's a hundred percent chance of darkness tonight." 

I love that logic!


----------



## Stress_Test (May 24, 2009)

Several years ago, I used a no-name 5mm led light in a college art history class. It was during an exam, and part of the tests involved looking at slides of art work projected on a screen. The professor turned the room lights waaaay down (I guess to make the screen easier to see) and it was so dark I could hardly see my paper. And I was near the classroom door. It must've been really bad for people deeper in the room. 

I turned on the light and put it on my desktop, shining across the exam paper, so I could see what I was doing. After a few minutes of this the professor finally realized that nobody could see a damn thing and she turned the lights up some.


----------



## Helstar (May 24, 2009)

I do,


----------



## Igor Porto (May 24, 2009)

I do. Nitecore D10 R2 in my pocket and Olight M20 R2 in the backpack. Never had to use them, but I eager for this day.


----------



## hxsilva (May 24, 2009)

Well, I am a teacher and if you have ever been in a Starlab (Big dome used to project stars) with a bunch of third graders, you better have a flashlight. 

Also, when the power went out during a storm, I walked over to my pack and pulled out my p2d-q5 with a diffuser. When the principal got around to my classroom it was the only one lit. So, "who brings a flashlight to class anyways?" I do.


----------



## 276 (May 24, 2009)

When ever i have one on me i never have to use it, only when i forget to bring one do i need it.


----------



## RyanA (May 24, 2009)

LOL, I was at a party a while ago and at the beginning I recall hearing "who's playing with flashlights?" however after a horseshoe got lost in the woods it changed to "hey, can I borrow your flashlight?"


----------



## JJay03 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah... I guess most people think its nerdy to carry a flashlight everywhere. My fiance tells me all the time im a nerd for carrying mine everywhere lol. We were visiting with her family today and her brother asked me if I bought anything new lately so I took out the surefire 6pd w/ m60 to show him. He was amazed with the brightness but then he asked how much I payed. I told him and he was like wow you payed that much for a flashlight? I use to be the same way though before I got on these forums I never used a flashlight. I think a good light is worth the money though specially a surefire you can have it forever. Now that I have a nice light im finding I use it a lot. Im sure most people think im a nerd for carrying it everywhere though or think your afraid of the dark haha.
Now that I think of it what actually got me into lights was buying the tlr-1 for my pistol. I found myself using it around the house a lot free from a weapon of course. I then got on these forums looking for a nice hand held light.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 25, 2009)

These days, i let my friends explain, they have used my lights/panadols/eye drops/leatherman/band aids enough to respect WHY i carry around all this stuff.

Crenshaw


----------



## gsxrac (May 25, 2009)

Illum said:


> your quoting Flakey's sig
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12214
> "you carry an umbrella if there is a 50% chance of rain, right? Well, there's a 100% chance of darkness tonight." -saunterer



Ive personally used that quote at least 4 times when converting non-flashaholics :thumbsup:


----------



## HighLumens (May 25, 2009)

I'm going to buy the LF2XT and I think I'll always carry it, so even at school...


----------



## hyperloop (May 26, 2009)

Lobo said:


> That's a great way to shut somebody up, especially over there. But is it true? Did the lights go out and they didnt even have any emergency lights in the stairwells? Sounds really bad.



I may not be American, in fact i have lived in Singapore my whole life. I did make it a point to read up about the 9/11 tragedy. There was a 9/11 Commission Report that you can read here 

you can do a search for the term "flashlight" and see what pops up, but let me just quote something for everyone here.

"*Preparedness of Individual Civilians*. _One clear lesson of September 11 is that individual civilians need to take responsibility for maximizing the probability that they will survive, should disaster strike. Clearly, many building occupants in the World Trade Center did not take preparedness seriously. Individuals should know the exact location of every stairwell in their workplace. In addition, they should have access at all times to flashlights, which were deemed invaluable by some civilians who managed to evacuate the WTC on September 11_" 

I learned this my own way sometime back in 2007. At that time there were a number of earth tremors in Sumatra and the aftershocks were felt in certain parts of Singapore, the building i was working in (Gateway for the benefit of my fellow Singaporeans) was hit and the building was literally swaying. We had to evacuate down the emergency staircase and the lights went out (think a circuit breaker tripped) and the emergency lights werent working 100% i.e. some were, some weren't.

It was at that point that i was thankful that my Sony Ericsson k700 had a built in LED that could be turned on and used as a torch (easily 10-15 lumens if not more).

It was after that that i got my Ultrafire C3 and a few months later my Jet I MkIIx.

As for carrying lights to class? Heck i would if i was still in school, i would have had great fun as we used to study late at night on campus and there were many great dark areas to explore like the canteens and all.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 26, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> I may not be American, in fact i have lived in Singapore my whole life. I did make it a point to read up about the 9/11 tragedy. There was a 9/11 Commission Report that you can read here
> 
> you can do a search for the term "flashlight" and see what pops up, but let me just quote something for everyone here.
> 
> ...



thanks goodness i was at home playing Diablo II at that point, i remember feeling those tremors and wondering what was going on. This was also before my CPF phase. Thank goodness ive now found equipped.org and cpf

Crenshaw


----------



## smflorkey (May 26, 2009)

flashlightpoor said:


> Yeah, it occured to me I don't have a single flashlight weak enough to do a pupil check. they have to be able to look at a point (like your nose) while you shine the light in their eyes. even my X1 is too bright.


Late hit, I know, but this is why I put my E1W in my first aid kit. It may be just a bit on the bright side for pupil checks, but I have it, and the long shelf life of a CR123 cell with LOTC on the E1 makes it pretty reliable.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (May 26, 2009)

I carry a light in class daily, usually 1 but sometimes 3 if it looks like its gonna rain (we have power grid problems out here....every time it rains it seems like the lights go out)


----------



## Chrontius (May 26, 2009)

Good news is here, we get almost no blackouts. I had power go out twice in the last year or two, both times my Aviator on low lit the room candle enough to avert any panic and either let us clean up and go home (once, at the end of the day) and the other just keep everyone from freaking out until power came back on... just before the professor dismissed the class due to the blackout. So... I probably saved us a period of lecture, to which nobody was paying their full attention, and which would be on the final.


----------



## dudemar (May 26, 2009)

I bring my PH50 to night classes.


----------



## FrogmanM (May 27, 2009)

dudemar said:


> I bring my PH50 to night classes.


 you sir are a true flashaholic! :bow:

I tend to have 3 flashlights on me during college class time:
McG LS27
McG Sapphire
Cool Fall SPY 007
-Mayo


----------



## RyanA (May 27, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I'm going to buy the LF2XT and I think I'll always carry it, so even at school...



ditto, that light looks nice!


----------



## SupremeEye (May 27, 2009)

Should have shined it on her and said

"Who said that?"

lol

Im sure she would have been pissed.


----------



## Cataract (May 27, 2009)

I bet a thousand dollars she would have said the same thing if the guy would have been less than half an inch from falling off a cliff... 
I work on big machines and need a light almost every time I go to a customer's site and people I work with still ask why I carry a flashlight... why is is so hard to understand???? It not like we're packing pick-axes to the movie theater... I guess people just love to be handicapped by unpreparedness...


----------



## T3hk1w1 (May 28, 2009)

I've gotten the exact same reaction multiple times when I need a flashlight in class, at work, etc and take it out.

What's even stupider is the multiple times I've had people comment on my pocketknife. A while back at work we were opening boxes and one of my coworkers was having trouble with a TV box that had plastic strapping on it. After she struggled with it for a couple minutes I went over there and cut the straps with my Gerber Evo. She looked at me, eyes wide, and said, "Why do you carry a knife around with you?!" Gee, I wonder...:thinking:
There's your sign...


----------



## Cartman (May 29, 2009)

TooDamFast said:


> I am taking a class at the local college and it is in a large auditorium that holds about 90 students. On Friday, we watched a short video, after which the professor walked over to a large control panel that contains about 20 buttons. Not only does this panel control the video projector, it also controls all the different lights for the room and stage. While bumbling around he managed to kill ALL the lights and the room went pitch black. After about 20 seconds, I hear him begin to grumble and I reached in to my pocket and pulled out my P1D CE. From 10 rows back (40 feet away) I fire up my Cree and lit up the entire wall allowing him to find the right switch and turn the lights back on. Seconds later I hear a girl sitting behind me say “who brings a flashlight to class anyways?” I just smiled and thought, “any flashoholic would.”



Not to defend her, but I wonder if it's because she would associate the light output from the P1D CE with the light from, say, a 4D cell light. A lot of "civilians" are used to small lights putting out the light of say, a Mag AA incandescent. To her, she probably thought you were sitting up there with a full size light, not just a pocket light.

Of course, she could just be a ditz too so never mind.


----------

